# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vui một chú

## LinhNguyen

mình đố các bạn nhé :một đàn trai gái đứng bên sông,bàn tán sôn sao chuyện vợ chồng,một chàng một chị thừa hai chị,mà một chàng hai chị một chàng không,hỏi các bạn ở đám đó có mấy trai mấy gái...?

nhanh lên các bạn ơi

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

đoán đại nha ,lười suy nghĩ ,3 trai 3 gái.

----------


## deadbyme

gà wá. 3 trai 5 gái chính xác

----------


## av886

4 nam 6 nữ ok

----------


## tungvu

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mình đồng ý với *tariuos1810* : 3 trai, 5 gái.:lick: gà wá:a:

----------


## thuongdo07

nếu là 3 trai, 5 gái thì làm sao thỏa điều kiện?Phải là 4 trai, 6 gái thôi. Chính xác đấy. Lập hệ phương trình mà giải. Bảo đảm ok!

----------


## 513minh89

Gọi số chàng trai là u
Gọi số cô gái là v
Có x = u -2
Và x -1 = u/2

Giải hệ trên để có kết quả

----------


## hovafa

2 trai 3 gái

----------


## prondass

Tồ ngốc wa' ko bik

----------


## seobravolaw

hi hi... đáp án đúng là 2 trai 3 gái
Vì 1 trai với một gái thừa 2 gái tức là đã 3 gái rồi
Mà một chàng hai gái thì một chàng ko
tức là có một cô gái kia cũng không, thêm một chàng trai nữa 
hĩ hix

----------


## aaronmax

ui. Lúc đầu đọc câu hỏi tưởng có ngay câu trả lời. Đọc xong 1 hồi rối tinh mù lên. Hông bít nữa

----------


## LinhNguyen

cần gì giải phương trình cho mệt người nhẩm tí ra ấy hihi trạng tí chơi[]

----------


## annkhsouth

hì chính xác là 4 trai 6 gái

----------


## ngobaolac

1 Chàng 1 chị thừa 2 chị
1 chàng 2 chị, 1 chàng không
= 3 chàng và 3 chị

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

Tình hình ban căng nhỉ, tác giả đâu lên tiếng đi. Hihi.

----------


## Lê Hiệp

khùng 4 trai 6 gái là chính xác

----------


## hiennhan12

Thế mà cũng đố. Dễ ợt!
Giải hệ phương trình ra ngay
Có 4 trai, 6 gái.
:a::a::a:

----------


## thuthuy7794

*Dễ quá!*
*4 trai, 6 gái .*

----------


## dermaster

*4 trai,6 gái.*

----------


## GemMylove

4 trai, 6 gái

----------


## kettrinh

trai: T
gái: G
một chàng một chị thừa hai chị => G-T=2
mà một chàng hai chị một chàng không => T-G/2 =1
=> T=4 G=6

----------


## thienan

4 trai 6 gái

----------


## stst575

1 bài toán sai -> kết quả sai.

----------


## nguyenthypro

oh hay quá

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

hay quá nhỉ? mình cũng đồng ý với

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

đề nghị ko spam nữa! close topic tại đây

----------

